
Amazon is increasing the cost of annual Prime memberships from $99 to $119 - ProAm
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/26/17287528/amazon-prime-annual-membership-cost-increase-price-hike
======
soniman
Amazon keeps giving me Prime for free, probably because I never use it. I've
probably gotten the equivalent of 2 years of Prime free.

~~~
mehly
Are you a student?

~~~
soniman
You're right, they did give me Prime Student. Not a student though.

